# Lets see those antique tools



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been looking at antique tools online this morning and started wondering, How many of us have antique tools that are still being used on at least a somewhat regular basis. I love antique tools and love how they not only can take us back to a time when just about everything was done by hand and when things were made to last longer than we would. So lets see those antique hand tools and maybe a few manually powered power tools. Here's some of mine. I'm not sure what brand they are though.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)




----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice Don..
And you don't even have to brag !
;-}


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice collection Don. What brand are they or are they a mix of brands?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mostly stanleys, a few bedrocks, a few Millers Falls, and some others as well. I'll often buy a plane just because I never heard of it if it looks like its built well. I've got a few older saws, and a pile to be restored.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Go to the "handplanes of your dreams" thread. There's pages and pages of all kinds of different handtools for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Al, what a shameless plug for your thread… 

I was going to put a photo of myself up, an antique that gets used on a regular basis…


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27861
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27984
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/25043

There is also one on oilers, & so much more !!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Shameless, maybe But there sure are a lot of antique tools there!

Don's thread on saws is the cat's pajamas.
Brit's on braces is the stuff of legend.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I agree, jus' had to poke you…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm a big fan of poking. Prodding is pretty nice too


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Are we getting into tool porn now ?
;-0


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Bow chica wa wa


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Landog, that's fantastic! Definitely centerfold material.
Wayne, who's that second from the right?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's a few antiques I got off our farm a few years back. There are some that my wife's great grand father, grandfather, and her dad used. When the farm sold, I thought it would be neat to decor my shop with, so here they are.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I know someone out there has a giant two man saw decorating a wall somewhere. I've always wanted one to hang inside/outside of my shop. If you've got one, let's see it!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

My wife is dying to get one one the side of my shop Al. I pretend I don't want it. I can't afford 2 of use buying this stuff.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh yea….I forgot to tell you..the gift certificate that you see was given to me by my mother-in-law a couple years back. It's good for one free office visit to see Dr. Kevorkian, M.D…... I really love her….she's so good to me…!!!!!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Second from the right is a Record T5.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Landog : fix those rustbunck´s to working order better yet send me that cornerbrace …. 

Rick : nice wall 

Dennis


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

This one's from last weekend;


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Here are a few of my older shoulder and bullnose planes, Spiers, Norris, Thackery, etc. from England, and an assortment of the Record steel planes with a few other models thrown in…



















Looks like my top photo was cut off on the right side where the bullnose planes sit…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

HOLY GOOD GOD, Justfine! What are you trying to do to me? Where have you been hiding all those things!
Wayne and Don, you seeing this?
Justfine, what would it take for you to adopt me?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks, landog!

I have been collecting the older shoulder planes (both styles) for some time, and I am hooked on them…some are just nice to handle and take a few shavings, then put back on the shelf, maybe that is old age catching up…


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

What Al, you want to see them all in one place? I will resize the top photo so you can see more…hehe

What can I say, I just like snecked irons. 

Oh, I see, that's what it takes to be a buddy? 

Adoption: Can you feed horses so I can spend more time in the shop?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

LOL Jusfine! You ever read a comment and exclaim, "WHO IS THIS GUY!", then run over home, to the workshop, to the projects, etc.

You just got one of those from me I'm new to the buddy thing; we go back; timing is unimportant

That is a remarkable collection of very desirable planes. I can't say that I've ever seen that many shoulder planes hanging out together. The image is imprinted in my retina.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

It looks like a very nice collection….. : )


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Al, I know exactly what you mean…

I do have a few more stored in drawers, new and unused, in presentation boxes, etc. from many years ago.

When I die, my kids should be rich, or they will sell each one for $5.00 at an estate sale and be happy…


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Wayne, I just looked up the T-5..
That is one sweet piece, never came across one before..
Randy..
" I do have a few more stored in drawers, new and unused, in presentation boxes, etc. from many years ago." 
You're kidding right ?
I think Al and me are going to get in a battle over who is getting adopted !


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

and here I've been thinking "I need to pick up a couple bull nose and shoulder planes pretty soon". And yes, I'd like to see them all together.

I now know who I want to be when I grow up.

What is the black block? That looks interesting too.

I can't get this posted, I keep flipping back to the picture.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Jusfine, that is just rubbing it in with all those shoulder planes.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Greg, Sorry, not meant to rub it in… thanks for all the compliments, I thought it was just me that liked them!

Glen, I will see if I can get in the shop this afternoon and dig out some of the old new planes and post photos, I do have a "few" more. You are used to our weather, if you feed horses for me in the winter, I will adopt you and put you in the will… looks like Al is on the way out…

Don, the black block plane is made by Veritas (Lee Valley), it is called an apron plane. Is quite small and light, I used to carry it in my apron when I was finishing custom homes, one of the best I have used over the years. My wife bought it for me the year it was introduced, and I wasn't sure if I would ever use it, but it soon became my favorite. As you can see in the photo, it is not much larger than the old Record bullnose.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh I'm used to winter all right, just not the kind YOU have.
My mothers side of the family farmed/ranched for years at Caley, my cousin's still got the place.
Now they've got some interesting tools….


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh well, it was nice while it lasted. I already sent the photos to my insurance agent in "anticipation" of my eventual inheritance


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Awww, Al I'm sure SOMEONE will take you in..or just take you..


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)




----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

The http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37520
first post I made on LJ's was a photo of the "tool picture" on my family room wall, amasing what some of you guys have tucked away, great topic


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

lol. I would be using most of those tools. Especally the saws.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'm with you Wayne. I want a brass backed back saw. I haven't stumbled onto one yet. There are two, just hanging around.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

And a very nice looking bow saw….


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Glen, here are a few of the new-in-box planes in one drawer I haven't been able to bring myself to use…
Now I'm scared to look around for whatever else I have hidden.

Record 73 Limited Edition, Record 77a, and a Clifton 400


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

^I need to visit your shop.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Come on over, door is open and coffee is on…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh man, I don't know what to say. Boxed Clifton. Your collection keeps getting more painful to look at!
They are wonderful. I'm a user, not a collector; but I must say, if I had all your shoulder planes, I'd probably leave those in the box. You have so many beautiful users and it's a really odd thing to see an old shoulder still in his box. Wow.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

That record 73 is calling my name. I want to pick it up and make some tenons tight as can be.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

How did I miss this thread? Jusfine you rock!!! I'm actually lost for words looking at all that bling.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Al, next week we will break out photos of the "big steel"... there are still more in the bleachers.

Jus' kidding! You make it sound like I don't use these planes… well not all of them at once.

Thanks Andy, I have had a few British connections and have purchased some from the original owners, which means alot to me when I use them.

RG, come on, I have a spare here somewhere.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Jusfine
What kind of planes are the slim long handled ones and what are they used for.
I talked to my wife last week after watching the Frank Klausz DVD on hand tools. I told her I wanted to start buying old planes and restore them like he did, back to working order.
Arlin

PS you do not have to adopt me just give me your address so I can borrow them for awhile. ;>)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I didn't mean to accuse you of not USING these beauties! I interpreted the boxes as a sign that these were "safe queens" as firearms enthusiasts like myself like to say. They are magnificent.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

careful with that "start buying old planes and restore them". It becomes addicting real fast. Lately I've had to start restoring wood and transitional planes so i could actually say I'm still woodworking.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Al, I think its ok to not use all of your planes. At least I hope its ok to not use all of your planes. I need to set up a rotation schedule.

Randy, how often do you take them out of the box to just look. I think I'd have a problem going to work.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I also want to add one question about handplanes.
I watched Frank Klausz make some groves in the center of some wood for using in drawers and stiles. What kind of plane is it and is anyone selling one?
One more thing what kind of plane makes dados and is anyone selling one of those also?
Arlin


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Al, just keep a backin' up… 

No I have not used the ones in the boxes, figure maybe they will appreciate in value and be worth something for my kids someday. I do take them out of the box once in awhile just to look at them, but I have a Record 73 that I use regularly, I do also have a 77a, and haven't needed a tiny Clifton yet.

I have been self employed or self unemployed my whole life, Don, so some days are prime for "playing" in the shop. I totally agree with the hard to go to work theory.

Arlin, I believe you are looking at the shoulder planes, they were used primarily for trimming and sizing the shoulders of the tenons in furniture built for many years, or to create rabbets. Mortise and Tenon has resurfaced strongly, but the Domino and biscuit and loose tenon systems have cut into the practice.

The other plane you refer to is a router plane I believe. There is a photo of one above posted by RGTools.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

jusfine - Thank you for your help.
Now while everyone is here is anyone selling some of them? (Shoulder planes, rabbet planes, and M&T planes)
Arlin


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Arlin 
you shuold get yourself a cuopple of books about planes there use and maintaining of them 
there is alot of other books you can bennefit from when it comes to what they are used for 
but that is just the bonus of what the book is about 
beside that there is several sites on the net where people do it the old way with handtools 
here is one you can start with …. the galoot site … LOL… its a good site with alot of infomation
I think it will take you more than one day to read up 
http://www.wkfinetools.com/

there is alot of books on the net too …copy´d from 100 year old books but thats another blog
and there is a few blogs on L J that cover many of the book titles as well

but the first planes to look out for, for you ; most be a smoother and a low angle blockplane

Dennis


----------



## jace_robert (Aug 16, 2011)

I know I just acuired my Stanley Bedrock bench planes and I can not wait to get home and put them to use! It will be wonderful to use something that was made 100 years ago to build new things to use in my families new home!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds like a photo op.


----------



## Gary_Roberts (Feb 15, 2010)

While I don't have any images (though I should), I'll just say that in 35 odd years of working wood, I've yet to use a new tool. The closest I come to new are a set of ceramic stones to sharpen the old stuff.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Dennis
Thank you for the link and tips.
Arlin


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Randy, been out of town over the weekend, with my other hobby, drag racing, just back and looking at your 
pictures,,justfine fits VERY well !
Very nice..


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Glen, I am certainly happy with my little collection, but didn't think it would get the response it did…

I am glad you enjoyed the photos!

If you are ever out this way, get in touch with me if you like, be glad to show you the whole shop.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^after that first picture, I knew the response was going to be huge. I remember when I first visited Paul Hamler's shop. He said, "I used to do a fair amount of collecting" then led me into a room filled with…well, everything. Miller's patents, Spiers, Norris, Preston, early Victors, tons of ebony and ivory, ughh. I still haven't shaken the experience. I don't get that punched-in-the-stomach feeling often and a sea of Bedrocks doesn't provoke it; your collection does.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Ok, Al, I will put you in the will for a few… you are welcome to come up for a visit as well!

Come see the Alberta Rockies instead of looking at wind and rain… 

Were you affected by the storms?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Randy, did you really say "little collection". What a nice set of planes. I've never been in close proximity to a collection and I can understand what Al is saying. It must be a bit overwhelming. Thanks for sharing your photos with us.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

I picked this up this weekend, I posted on Hands of dreams also


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, had to get home to snap the pic Al wants to see.










Then there are a couple of hand saws that family lore says belonged to my great granddad, who used to push a wheelbarrow around with hand tools, looking for work. Walked 25 miles each way to a not-so-nearby town one summer, all summer, to make money. Sorry it's sideways…










They're certainly nothing special, but the finer saw has a sunken Warrented medallion with a single crested eagle that is quite old, from what I've been able to gather (not a lot on the history of Warrented, but sunken Disstons are from the mid-to-late 19th century). This saw is, I think, my oldest tool.


----------

